# How to Rescind Vidanta Timeshare in USA?



## haveasunnyday (Mar 10, 2019)

*Sorry, I should title my posting as Keep or Cancel...

I am torn 50:50 if I will keep my contract or cancel.
After I return home and discuss this deal with my husband (he did not join my family's 1st trip to Vidanta. It was only myself and my son), he wanted to get out of it as we already own diamond resort points (22500, Hawaii collection, fully paid) and may not want to pay another 55K for one registered week + 2 residence week of Kingdom of Sun unit II at new park, Nuevo Vallarta (use fee is $1600). My 8 year old son really enjoyed Vidanta and I can see my family visiting Mexico at least one or two weeks a year. We can use sister resorts of Grand Luxx Loft, Junior Villa, Grand Bliss Master Suite, GrandMayan Master Suite if we don't use the park when they open (I purchased additional 5k full park premier pass package).

We used 15000 Diamond points (maintenance fee of 15000 points is $2800) to have a grand luxxe loft during Christmas week last year. My question is
1) how will you use your other timeshare points or resort to book at Vidanta? Aimfair rental price is around $2500-$3500 for renting the unit that I like (Grand Luxx one bed room or Grand Bliss Master Suite) and Vidanta resort is never open to the market (which I liked about its exclusivity). I want to know what other ways that I can go back to Vidanta if I don't own one.
2) what other resorts in other Caribbean resorts or South Asian resorts (Thai, Vietnam, Singapore, Cambodia etc) can you use via Vidanta SFX?
3) Is it true you can get 2 weeks in exchange with 1 week of Vidanta?
4) can you use both registered and residence weeks for SFX?

If I cancel my contract,
1) what other high value of resorts that I should consider buying at the TS resale market, which give an access to high end resorts? We live in midwest, USA and travel heavily to Caribbean (winter) and Asian countries (summer), Canada (Niagara Fall) and Tennessee (Smokey Mountain) during fall.
2) does any exchange resort cover all inclusive resorts in Caribbean?

I know I have so many questions but they are important for me to make a final decision. I really enjoyed our experiences in Vidanta much better than any other resorts of Diamond that we travelled including Las Vegas, Hawall, Florida, Sedona, etc. Initially, I was thinking to trade in Diamond but learned in Tugbbs that it does not give any better deal. Instead, I may keep and rent it out my Hawaii resorts.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 10, 2019)

haveasunnyday said:


> My question is
> 1) how will you use your other timeshare points or resort to book at Vidanta? Aimfair rental price is around $2500-$3500 for renting the unit that I like (Grand Luxx one bed room or Grand Bliss Master Suite) and Vidanta resort is never open to the market (which I liked about its exclusivity). I want to know what other ways that I can go back to Vidanta if I don't own one.
> ...
> 2) does any exchange resort cover all inclusive resorts in Caribbean?
> ...


The overwhelming advice by tuggers is to rescind.  Vidanta provides an exceptional vacation experience, but you can trade into them at a cheaper cost.  In the end, you have to decide if it has $55K value with $1600+ in MFs every year. You don't have long to decide; I think Mexico has a 5-day recession period.

I lock-off my 4BR into 2 2BRs and use a 2BR to trade into Vidanta. Here's my cost breakdown if I were to exchange into 1BR Grand Luxxe:
MF is for each 2BR is $440.  
II exchange fee is $209.  
E-plus is $59 (I consider it "insurance" in case I can't make it or a better unit pops up elsewhere). 
Current Vidanta fee for 1BR is $378.  
Total exchange cost: $1086. 

That's more than $500 cheaper than your use fee, without the $55K upfront cost.  The 2BR is only $350 more in Vidanta fees so the total cost to exchange into a 2BR Grand Luxxe is cheaper than your use fee.  I can use the $500 at the park if/when it ever gets built (although I don't see us going to the park).  

The unknown factor in all this is Vidanta's fees.  They've been all over the place for the last few years. No one knows what they'll be in the future.

@Eric B @T-Dot-Traveller  or @pittle can verify, but I'm fairly certain Vidanta doesn't have resorts in Asia. I'm not an owner, so I'll defer to Vidanta owners for your other owner related questions.

No exchange company covers all inclusive resorts anywhere; it's usually (always?) cheaper, with airfare included, on third party sites like cheapcaribbean.com and booking.com.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 10, 2019)

haveasunnyday said:


> *Sorry, I should title my posting as Keep or Cancel...
> 
> I am torn 50:50 if I will keep my contract or cancel
> (


NiteMaire has given you good advice about the 5 day window
(I think ? Sunday does not count)

Good info on how to trade into Vidanta as well .

You did a good job of absorbing the slew of information Vida Sales gives .
In my opinion - you need to learn more before going ahead .

You and your husband are still thinking of the “ one size fits all” TS .
based on your vacation interests - this is not  realistic .

*******

It sounds like Vidanta resorts would be a place you would like to visit .
There are many ways to get there for a week . The time of year makes a big
difference .

Congratulations on finding TUG


----------



## pittle (Mar 10, 2019)

NightMarie pretty much spelled it out.  

You can deposit both your Registered and Residence weeks with SFX. You must pay the Maintenance Fee first.  Each year the offers for extra exchange weeks seems to be a little different.  In order to get more than one week using your deposited week, you would need to have a Master Suite deposited as a Suite and a Hotel unit.  Then you can use each of these as a 2-bedroom and a 1-bedroom for an exchange as long as you have the Diamond Level of membership.  They let you book one size up.  The Bonus weeks cost more than the $149 exchange fee to book.  

You should check out SFX to see just where you can exchange.

Vidanta properties are only in Mexico.  Grand Luxxe units are currently only in Nuevo and Riviera Maya - same with Grand Bliss.  Grand Mayan units are in Acapulcoo, Riviera Maya, Puerto Penasco, Cabo, and Nuevo.  You can split a 2-bedroom into a 1-bedroom and a Hotel/Studio using their in-house reservation system. We have done that a few times over the years.

I am not sure that you can get out of this now.  You bought in December and it is now March 10th.  I know that you have been in contact with them, but it would be very unusual to get out of your contract now.  If you can, go for it.

You can always book back into the GL the way you did originally.  Or, you could rent from an owner.


----------



## haveasunnyday (Mar 11, 2019)

NiteMaire, T-Dot-Traveller, and Phylis, 
Thank you for your reply and your advice.
I am signing a new contract this week (discarding my old one that I signed last December due to mistakes of sales person, I have a copy of his note and online chatting that he sold different unit than one on my contract luckily) and I am planning to send a letter of cancellation and contact back to Mexico right away. I am holding my deposit of $13K with credit card companies and will cancel them once I send the letter. 
To start something totally new on my TS plate, would you suggest which resort that I should look for buying in a resale market? 

Nitemare, 
Which 4br resort do you own? 
I know I have a lot to learn and I wish I have found Tug before I purchased and updated my Diamond resort points.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 11, 2019)

Rescind and buy resale.  Don't consider purchasing anything else other than resale.

Don't push the buy button right away.  Take your time and make an informed decisional purchase.   Keep in mind that there is no cancellation allowed on a resale purchase, i.e. once you buy it then it's yours until you sell it.




.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 11, 2019)

haveasunnyday said:


> NiteMaire, T-Dot-Traveller, and Phylis,
> Thank you for your reply and your advice.
> 
> I wish I have found Tug before I purchased and updated my Diamond resort points.



I would read everything in the Diamond Forum & learn all you can about what you own there & how to best use .

Diamond resort experience - good reports / good properties in Hawaii that I think you know .
MF is closer to Marriott level  - not everyone thinks all the resorts are at that level
Sales experience - "they" always find  " a expiring deal " they can still offer - that is better than the initial cost per point  .

There are TUG members who are happy owners and can help you learn ways to stretch your Diamond points .

Then read more TUG
The recent posts are one way or just reading a forum thread by thread / based on your interests


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 11, 2019)

My 4BR LO is at The Colonies at Williamsburg.  2019 MF was $879 (with property taxes).  I originally owned week 23; now I own week 26 (it's either 4th of July week or the prior week depending on year).  If you decide on Colonies, get a week within weeks 23-34 (TDI of 150); they're fixed weeks.  Williamsburg is overbuilt, but having a TDI of 150 helps.  It's dual-affilitied so you have a choice of II and/or RCI (or SFX).

Here are some of the phenomenal exchanges pulled with the 2BR portion in II; I've highlighted the two exceptions:
Nuevo Vallarta and Riviera Maya, Mexico: Grand Luxxe (4BR!, 3BR, 2BR)
Hawaii (Maui): Westin Nanea Ocean Resort Villas (2BR)
Hawaii (Big Island): Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations (2BR) -- through SFX
Hawaii (Oahu): Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club (studio, 1BR)
Hawaii (Big Island): Kona Coast Resort Phase II (1BR)
Hawaii (Big Island): Hilton Bay Club (2BR Grand Villa) -- through RCI; it took both 2BRs for this trade
Hawaii (Maui): Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas (1BR)
Hawaii (Kauai): Westin Princeville Ocean Resort (1BR)
Florida: Marriott's Cypress Harbour (2BR)

Needless to say, I'm extremely happy with the trading ability of the unit.


----------



## haveasunnyday (Mar 11, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Rescind and buy resale.  Don't consider purchasing anything else other than resale.
> 
> Don't push the buy button right away.  Take your time and make an informed decisional purchase.   Keep in mind that there is no cancellation allowed on a resale purchase, i.e. once you buy it then it's yours until you sell it.
> 
> ...


That's very helpful to know that I should be careful to buy any resale TS. Thank you.


----------



## haveasunnyday (Mar 11, 2019)

NiteMaire said:


> My 4BR LO is at The Colonies at Williamsburg.  2019 MF was $879 (with property taxes).  I originally owned week 23; now I own week 26 (it's either 4th of July week or the prior week depending on year).  If you decide on Colonies, get a week within weeks 23-34 (TDI of 150); they're fixed weeks.  Williamsburg is overbuilt, but having a TDI of 150 helps.  It's dual-affilitied so you have a choice of II and/or RCI (or SFX).
> 
> Here are some of the phenomenal exchanges pulled with the 2BR portion in II; I've highlighted the two exceptions:
> Nuevo Vallarta and Riviera Maya, Mexico: Grand Luxxe (4BR!, 3BR, 2BR)
> ...


It is really helpful to know TDI of 150 as one of index that I should look at. 
I visited Williamsburg several times on my way to DC. Never thought about owning one there but the trading ability is really good. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 11, 2019)

haveasunnyday said:


> It is really helpful to know TDI of 150 as one of index that I should look at.
> I visited Williamsburg several times on my way to DC. Never thought about owning one there but the trading ability is really good. Thank you for sharing.


You're welcome. There are tuggers that'll tell you to avoid Las Vegas, Orlando, Williamsburg, and Branson.  I own in 3 of those 4 places. My trades have been well worth it.  I will say it comes with some work, but I don'tmind it; especially when I'm at the beach in Hawaii. I'm relentless about checking inventory multiple times a day.


----------



## atlantabusch (Mar 11, 2019)

The price seems high given that they may not open the Parks for another 2-3 years AND you can buy/trade into Vidanta for a little over the weekly MF.  So the $55k purchase price does seem high.


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 11, 2019)

.  Williamsburg is overbuilt said:
			
		

> TDI?  (searched but found none that seemed to be right for his context...


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 11, 2019)

zentraveler said:


> TDI?


Travel Demand Index.  Go to the resort in II and look under "Resort Information".  You'll see a link for "Travel Demand Index".  When you click on it, II will show the demand by week for the resort.  Each block is 5 points on the 50-150 scale. In general, the top 2 level ranges are 135-150 and 115-130.  There may be some links in other threads discussing it.  If I get time, I'll look this evening for more info.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 11, 2019)

Nitemaire - thank you as well .
I only have RCI so I wasn't sure either . I figured it was similar to getting high TPU's (like 46+) for depositing both sides of a lock off


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 11, 2019)

haveasunnyday said:


> Never thought about owning one there but the trading ability is really good. Thank you for sharing.



When I first found TUG - the concept of a trader that you never visited confused me .
That is why I mentioned in an earlier  post -that  you and your husband are / were   thinking the " one size fits all " timeshare .

Since you already paid & own Diamond - maximize how to use your points .
then figure what could be added - via other ownership's.
as Nitemaire explained -his Colonies  is dual affiliated(RCI & II) - Intervals International gets Marriott , Vidanta Grand Luxxe etc .

I will add one Vidanta addition -
  TUG wisdom says it's " easy to exchange into Grand Luxxe " and for less than owning .

A lot of this availability is between May and mid December . Vidanta builds for peak snowbird & Mexican Holiday season - Christmas Week to Easter .
 Their resorts are full during this time .  The exchangers visiting during this period are "designated fodder" for their sales machine .  They are filling developer time set aside for this purpose and the resort fee structure is a partial fee in lieu of an owner MF . The lower resort fee through SFX is likely because the contractual split of the revenue is different from  RCI or II
Vidanta builds and staffs in pesos but gets MF revenue  in USD $ - so this model of " peak season build " can work for Mexican developers like Vidanta .

Vidanta closed off most resale through high transfer fees on  resale  (since 2005 - 5 x MF or higher)
 BUT they also added MF on use only  - so there is no need to sell if you are  not using .

If you ever again explore buying Vidanta -
1) only buy to use
2)peak winter access gives the best value
FYI - most contract do NOT include the 4 Mexican Holiday weeks - Christmas - New Years & the weeks on either side of Easter Sunday .
3) negotiate the best deal with sales - knowing that YOU control the process for 5 days


----------



## Rovy (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello All,

Let me start by stating that I wish I'd found this site earlier and THANK YOU all in advance for your experience and insight!

Here's my sad story...

I've owned at Marriott Maui Ocean Club for about 13 years. My wife and I have used it a few times, rented on Redweek or traded via Interval. Never any issues with Marriott or Interval, we always seem to get value in return that matches or exceeds our annual fees.

We found ourselves at Vidanta NV one trade and really liked it--stayed in Grand Luxxe.  Upon return a 2nd time we decided to get the "upgrade" and VIP discounts and attended the most brutal sales presentation in which we essentially made the decision to purchase at Vidante - Grand Mayan suite + the current Celebration Park use week.  Primary reasons were as follows:

1. They offered to buy our Marriott week, gave us value of about $38K which reduced our Vidanta price to $25,000.  Clearly no one would pay us $38K for Marriott week and at the time, the $25,000 price seemed fair.  Our rationale was that in 10 years, with an average $2,500 annual Marriott maintenance fee, that we'd break even and then ONLY pay per use at Vidanta resorts in Mexico and still have the option thru SFX/Interval to trade, use getaways, etc. (_I SHOULD NOTE, we also own 1000 Marriott Destination Points and haven't figured out how to best use them yet--thoughts?_)

2. We negotiated for some time, had to go back the next day to get some things reworked and got a larger unit + all the extras, week at Celebration, Ambassador Program and Vida Lifestyles/Vida dollars.

_*I quickly learned that the Vida dollars ($2,500 incentive) are worthless and they only reduce hotels, etc. down to the same rates one can get on Orbitz or other travel sites.
_
3. Key piece in contract was that we pay TRM (Timeshareresalemarket.com) $1,800 transfer fee to "take" our Marriott week, which we were told Vidanta would use for inventory for their owners to easily exchange into.  _Learned from TRM rep that is not the case, they just take it and try to sell it which confirms that there is no good market or $38K value.  _THEN, TRM came back and for about $5,500 offered to allow us to keep our Maui week and that they would tell Vidanta that the "transfer" was satisfied.  WHAT SORT OF SCAM IS THIS?  We paid TRM so now the total cost of our Vidanta purchase is now over $30K

I'm guessing there is nothing we can do, right?

-Anyone successfully unwind a contract and get their downpayment back?
-We have a loan of about $19K with Vidanta and are paying $300/month.  What if we stop paying?  Obvously lose the downpayment.
-How about in the US, any recourse of the scam done by TRM?  Would credit card company help us get that refunded as we now see that our Maui week was just a pawn in this to line people's pockets?

Looking for any advice, not pity 

In retrospect, we'd been better off just leveraging our Marriott Ocean Club to trade/exchange or use VRBO, etc. when we want to visit NV and stay out of the presentations!

THANK YOU.  Looking forward to productive guidance.

JR- "Rovy"


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 11, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Nitemaire - thank you as well .
> I only have RCI so I wasn't sure either . I figured it was similar to getting high TPU's (like 46+) for depositing both sides of a lock off


RCI trading is less of a mystery than II.  You don't know how RCI arrived at 46, but you know you have 46 and can combine to increase TPUs.  In addition, you can see availability at resorts even if you don't have the requisite TPUs deposited (presumably to encourage you deposit another week and pay to combine the TPUs). 

With II, you see only the inventory your week can pull.  There's no ability to combine weeks or know if availability actually exists at a resort if your week isn't strong enough.  There's speculation as to how II (and RCI for that matter) determine which resorts are comparable trades for your unit.  Resort level/quality, TDI (supply/demand) for location and specific resort, date of deposit, # bedrooms, and feedback ratings from traders are some that come to mind.  II also has a points system, but I don't have info on it since I don't have II points.  Within 60 days, you may be able to see resorts that you couldn't otherwise see

For more info on TDI/trading in II see:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/interval-international-tdi-chart-meaning.270982/


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 11, 2019)

Rovy said:


> 3. Key piece in contract was that we pay TRM (Timeshareresalemarket.com) $1,800 transfer fee to "take" our Marriott week, which we were told Vidanta would use for inventory for their owners to easily exchange into. _Learned from TRM rep that is not the case, they just take it and try to sell it which confirms that there is no good market or $38K value. _THEN, TRM came back and for about $5,500 offered to allow us to keep our Maui week and that they would tell Vidanta that the "transfer" was satisfied. WHAT SORT OF SCAM IS THIS? We paid TRM so now the total cost of our Vidanta purchase is now over $30K
> 
> I'm guessing there is nothing we can do, right?
> 
> ...


I don't know about TRM, but it is in line with most of what I've read.  Few have written about success with the "take", but most report what you did; they get a call to pay $XXXX to get the TS back.  I don't know the going rate for sales, but I don't think the trade credit nets you a better deal than what you could have negotiated (I'm open to being wrong on this).

If you are beyond the 5-day rescind window, then it's yours.  If you search tugbbs, you may find info on people who negotiated with Vidanta outside of the window.

I haven't read it, but here's a thread discussing the option to stop paying on a Mexican TS: 
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...lting-on-a-mexican-timeshare-purchase.273714/


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 11, 2019)

NiteMaire said:


> Travel Demand Index.  Go to the resort in II and look under "Resort Information".  You'll see a link for "Travel Demand Index".  When you click on it, II will show the demand by week for the resort.  Each block is 5 points on the 50-150 scale. In general, the top 2 level ranges are 135-150 and 115-130.  There may be some links in other threads discussing it.  If I get time, I'll look this evening for more info.



I do know about travel demand index, but had no idea there were any points ascribed to the blocks but assumed it was a "more demand or less demand" quantification. Thanks; very helpful.


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 11, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> When I first found TUG - the concept of a trader that you never visited confused me .
> That is why I mentioned in an earlier  post -that  you and your husband are / were   thinking the " one size fits all " timeshare .
> 
> Since you already paid & own Diamond - maximize how to use your points .
> ...



Thanks T-Dot-Traveler. This explains the 4 trades that we have gotten through II, 3/4 of which have been in November. Although still a little mystified how we got a top level 2BR for what we had in II but I imagine there is a little slippage in their system, and it seems we just lucked out through II for our high demand stay last week, March 1-8.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 11, 2019)

NiteMaire said:


> RCI trading is less of a mystery than II.  You don't know how RCI arrived at 46, but you know you have 46 and can combine to increase TPUs.  In addition, you can see availability at resorts even if you don't have the requisite TPUs deposited (presumably to encourage you deposit another week and pay to combine the TPUs).
> 
> With II, you see only the inventory your week can pull.  There's no ability to combine weeks or know if availability actually exists at a resort if your week isn't strong enough.  There's speculation as to how II (and RCI for that matter) determine which resorts are comparable trades for your unit.  Resort level/quality, TDI (supply/demand) for location and specific resort, date of deposit, # bedrooms, and feedback ratings from traders are some that come to mind.  II also has a points system, but I don't have info on it since I don't have II points.  Within 60 days, you may be able to see resorts that you couldn't otherwise see
> 
> ...



Very true NiteMaire, RCI with TPU's definitely more transparent.  With my only in II Las Vegas week, I can get Grand Luxxe, Grand Bliss, and Mayan Palace for the same LV deposit and for the same traded week.  Not equal value in my view.  My RCI weeks traded for TPU's are definitely the better way to go for trades.  Plus, you can often get two weeks using TPUs, whereas with II you only get a week and at the same bedroom level as your trade in.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 11, 2019)

Rovy said:


> - Grand Mayan suite + the current Celebration Park use week... our Vidanta price  $25,000.
> 
> 3. Key piece in contract was that we pay TRM (Timeshareresalemarket.com) $1,800 transfer fee to "take" our Marriott week...  THEN, TRM came back .....
> R- "Rovy"



1) you own Grand Mayan +  Park Perks - Paid avg. developer price . / Welcome to TUG .
What is your ARP - if 6 months - you can book President's Week 2020 calling AUG 1 2019.

2) Did you pay TRM - $1800 . / If so you can likely still get Marriott Ocean Club Back   - if you want it / but not the $1800 .
If not paid - do not pay TRM anything - if you "want it back".
You would speak to Vidanta Member Services . Details of this via prior posts & threads on TUG .

3) Re #2 - post your objective &  someone here can advise you . / MOC is likely still in your name at  Marriott .
The $1800 will be used to sell it on ebay for $1 or current value & compensate TRM for doing this & paperwork etc.to transfer out of your name .
Since it is Marriott in Hawaii it will find a buyer.

4) the "resell it to you" pitch  is a common "thing" -
can be done for a lot less $ if you want it back . They start  $$ high -


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 11, 2019)

Rovy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Let me start by stating that I wish I'd found this site earlier and THANK YOU all in advance for your experience and insight!
> 
> ...



Rovy, Vidanta has pulled one over on you.  You most likely could have gotten the same GM for the same end price without the so called trade in of your Marriott.  They just started at a higher price to lure you in.  The use of TRM was just another "trick" to get you to sign and cost you thousands, esp when the 10 years of Marriot MFs was going to defray the Grand Mayan cost.

The Vidanta resorts are wonderful, the sales machine is not.  I hope you enjoy the resorts and stay away in the future from their sales force.

If it helps any, many have fallen for the same tactics.  Welcome to TUG forums, you will learn from and teach others.  Good luck.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 11, 2019)

rpennisi said:


> Very true NiteMaire, RCI with TPU's definitely more transparent.  With my only in II Las Vegas week, I can get Grand Luxxe, Grand Bliss, and Mayan Palace for the same LV deposit and for the same traded week.  Not equal value in my view.  My RCI weeks traded for TPU's are definitely the better way to go for trades.  Plus, you can often get two weeks using TPUs, whereas with II you only get a week and at the same bedroom level as your trade in.


I initially wrote "comparable or less".  You see other weeks that have the same value (in II's view) or less.  I will admit, the quality of Grand Luxxe is way beyond the quality of my trade, but I see it nonetheless.  
We all have opinions and sometimes they differ...I much prefer II to RCI.  RCI has more resorts, but II has more quality resorts (and I'm partial to Marriott).  Yes, RCI has some quality resorts; I'm not debating that.  I thoroughly enjoyed the HGVC affiliate Bay Club on the Big Island.  I lucked out and traded into a Grand Villa.  Huge 2BR unit with designated covered parking right outside the unit.  They both have their pros and cons.  My next 3 stays are in Marriott and Westin on 3 different Hawaiian islands.  My 2BR Colonies unit (Premier resort during July 4th week this year) pulled a 1BR Westin in Sep (not high season), but I'll take that anyday. In my eyes, it's not comparable; the Westin 1BR is way better.  It was available to me so I took it.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 11, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> 1) you own Grand Mayan +  Park Perks - Paid avg. developer price . / Welcome to TUG .
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



You can generally keep the trade in TS without paying them the $1800 or any other $$.  Vidanta member services will tell them to back off.  If anyone buying there looks at the actual contract or thinks back to the phone call verification with Vidanta corporate, there is never any mention of the trade in because it’s just a sales gimmick.  You wind up putting up with some spam for a while because someone spread your contact info around, but that’s a feature of timeshare sales, not a bug.


----------



## haveasunnyday (Mar 14, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> When I first found TUG - the concept of a trader that you never visited confused me .
> That is why I mentioned in an earlier  post -that  you and your husband are / were   thinking the " one size fits all " timeshare .
> 
> Since you already paid & own Diamond - maximize how to use your points .
> ...



Your explanation makes sense why exchange fee during peak week is cheaper than owner's usage fee (more sales). I should have known better.


----------



## haveasunnyday (Mar 14, 2019)

Rovy, 
Vidanta started with trade in value of $130K retail price for my diamond resort, which sounded too good to be true. My husband was ready to give it away with $1 for Diamond 22500 points due to high maintenance fee, $4200 up front fee every year (many times, hotels.com was way cheaper than using our points + maintenance fee. we were very disappointed). Quickly at Tug, I learned it is simply one of sales strategy and I called Vidanta to take it out of my contract. They said it is only tax write off benefit for them and does not give them much value any way. It was not hard negotiation at all to get it back except the part that I felt stuck back with Diamond. 

I am currently working with Vidanta for further changes etc. If I found my strategy toward cancellation ever successful, I will send a message to you. I am not sure if this will work though. They sent me several updated addendum etc indicating this privilege will go away if I disclose any of these info to others. We will see...


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 14, 2019)

Rovy said:


> Hello All,
> (_I SHOULD NOTE, we also own 1000 Marriott Destination Points and haven't figured out how to best use them yet--thoughts?_)
> THANK YOU.  Looking forward to productive guidance.
> JR- "Rovy"



RE: start reading TUG Marriott forum -
It has very well verse Marriott owners with lots of specific knowledge on how to use .

FYI - I believe you can also rent Marriott points - both to recoup  MF if your not using or
to add points for a specific booking that exceeds the amount you own .

If you decide to regain your Marriott MOC ownership -they can assist you there as well .


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 16, 2019)

so very glad you found us before losing $55k!


----------



## IamTink (Mar 16, 2019)

haveasunnyday said:


> *Sorry, I should title my posting as Keep or Cancel...
> 
> I am torn 50:50 if I will keep my contract or cancel.
> After I return home and discuss this deal with my husband (he did not join my family's 1st trip to Vidanta. It was only myself and my son), he wanted to get out of it as we already own diamond resort points (22500, Hawaii collection, fully paid) and may not want to pay another 55K for one registered week + 2 residence week of Kingdom of Sun unit II at new park, Nuevo Vallarta (use fee is $1600). My 8 year old son really enjoyed Vidanta and I can see my family visiting Mexico at least one or two weeks a year. We can use sister resorts of Grand Luxx Loft, Junior Villa, Grand Bliss Master Suite, GrandMayan Master Suite if we don't use the park when they open (I purchased additional 5k full park premier pass package).
> ...





haveasunnyday said:


> *Sorry, I should title my posting as Keep or Cancel...
> 
> I am torn 50:50 if I will keep my contract or cancel.
> After I return home and discuss this deal with my husband (he did not join my family's 1st trip to Vidanta. It was only myself and my son), he wanted to get out of it as we already own diamond resort points (22500, Hawaii collection, fully paid) and may not want to pay another 55K for one registered week + 2 residence week of Kingdom of Sun unit II at new park, Nuevo Vallarta (use fee is $1600). My 8 year old son really enjoyed Vidanta and I can see my family visiting Mexico at least one or two weeks a year. We can use sister resorts of Grand Luxx Loft, Junior Villa, Grand Bliss Master Suite, GrandMayan Master Suite if we don't use the park when they open (I purchased additional 5k full park premier pass package).
> ...


Wh


haveasunnyday said:


> *Sorry, I should title my posting as Keep or Cancel...
> 
> I am torn 50:50 if I will keep my contract or cancel.
> After I return home and discuss this deal with my husband (he did not join my family's 1st trip to Vidanta. It was only myself and my son), he wanted to get out of it as we already own diamond resort points (22500, Hawaii collection, fully paid) and may not want to pay another 55K for one registered week + 2 residence week of Kingdom of Sun unit II at new park, Nuevo Vallarta (use fee is $1600). My 8 year old son really enjoyed Vidanta and I can see my family visiting Mexico at least one or two weeks a year. We can use sister resorts of Grand Luxx Loft, Junior Villa, Grand Bliss Master Suite, GrandMayan Master Suite if we don't use the park when they open (I purchased additional 5k full park premier pass package).
> ...


----------



## IamTink (Mar 16, 2019)

Not sure how true this is, but when I discussed with one of the reps at SFX a couple of years ago they told me I didn’t have to be an owner to sign up for their exchange company.  
At the time this made me a little sick to my stomach since we don’t ever plan on staying at our home resort (Cascades/Mayan Palace, NV) BUT we did negotiate no maintenance fees unless we use it & get 3 Vida weeks we can use at SFX. Still learning how this all works (after 4 years). Not sure if you could still get the Vida weeks without owning @ Vidanta but for sure I have learned you NEVER buy at the presentation.  A friend of mine actually bought one on eBay although I’d sure be hesitant to do that.  
Good luck!!!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 16, 2019)

IamTink said:


> ... when I discussed with one of the reps at SFX a couple of years ago they told me I didn’t have to be an owner to sign up for their exchange company ....
> 
> Still learning how this all works (after 4 years). the presentation. ......
> 
> . A friend of mine actually bought one on eBay although I’d sure be hesitant to do that.



1)  IMO -without something to deposit into SFX you would likely limited to off season misc. leftovers.
RCI & II have these as well -Can be good value if location and week work for you .

2) Keep reading TUG & keep learning .

3) Vidanta removes MF on use only , bonus use weeks and other addendum on resale transfers.
Since 2005 contracts they also charge 5 x MF to transfer a contract on resale . If the seller paid - your friend got a deal / if
they paid (as the buyer) it likely cost them $ 4,000 +
.
<transfers to direct family are no charge / part of the 100 year potential life of the contract .>


----------

